# Honest Ezv sight reviews,



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Honestly you haven't paid much attention if you think the only reviews have been from the inventor. I personally do not have one, but think the sight is very intriguing. I would say do a search on here, but the search seeks to be broken. Do a Google search, and include Archerytalk in the search. You will find a lot of post from people who have used and are still using the EZV sight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

Given the vids on this thing. You could mock up a version see for yourself. There isn't anything complex about it as it uses the same principle of a mildot scope and target ranging in rifles. It's very old tech in a cleverly applied way for archery. 

I'd say it does what it says on the tin.


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

My dad has one, 
I got him to try it due to his vision.
I think it works pretty good.

But he did switch back to his pins..
He said that he struggled on 3dtargets other than the deer..

For instance, a turkey or pig or bear, he had trouble aiming correctly..
He also stated that with the marks, and a know yardage it was more effective for him than the" range finder "option.

He was getting along ok using it, but feels like he is doing better with the regular pin sight

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

First off Aaron does not pay anyone to advertise his sight on here despite what others say he doesn't it's from user that have it. To answer your questions I over think everything so for me it took a bit longer to get use to if you take you time and use the included target to sight in you will get use to it. I think it's worth the money built like a tank and simple adjustments. I have been practicing with it so I am hoping to have it in the woods with me this year. In the picture these shoots were without the tick marks at 20 left arrow, 30 and 40 are the other 2


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

ganso14865 said:


> I seen a lot of reviews on this sight. Most of them seem to be by the gentleman who invented it. The others seem to be paid advertisements.
> 
> Who has actually shot with it?
> Is it hard to get used to?
> ...


Yes I've shot with it
No not hard to get used to it
Yes worth the money
Yes I'm going to hunt with it

I've wasted way too much of my time telling about it, trying to explain to the self proclaimed experts on here that are sure no sight without pins will work. So if you want to try one, go ahead and get
one. If you don't like it send it back, you got 30days for that. If you do get one and like it, take a little advice, don't come on here and tell guys how good it is, do it and you will be sorry you did.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Been shooting exclusively for several weeks now with a Bow Anchor sight and having great results. I have a 35 target 3d course ranges 10yds-50yds. Your mind utilizes the V and it is pretty great how consistently I can put an arrow in the kill zone. Also shooting from my 16" shooting tower at various ranges puts the arrow in the vitals. I will say that it takes some time to adjust to using it but have been pretty impressed with the results. I am no competitive shooter but enjoy roaming at random distances and hitting where I want even with old eyes(60). Not for everyone but I like it.


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

Here we go again.............

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

ganso14865 said:


> I seen a lot of reviews on this sight. Most of them seem to be by the gentleman who invented it. The others seem to be paid advertisements.
> 
> Who has actually shot with it?
> Is it hard to get used to?
> ...


The reviews posted by the Inventor (Aaron) are received from customers and basically a "cut and paste". So they are independent reviews by users, not being paid or sponsored by EZV. I have 1 and like the concept a lot. But due to work and family was unable to put in sufficient time to be ready to use it this season. I am hoping to put in the time in the next off season to use the EZV in the fall of 2018.


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

I just put one on my bow. I am not sure I am following when you say put in the time to be ready with it as I found it very simple and almost instinctual. I would say that at least for me it's a pure hunting sight. Can't see a lot of uses shooting spots or 3D. Not sure if it would even be allowed for 3D. I don't have a lot of use myself for target archery, so for my purposes it fit the bill. Within 40 yards I was pretty proficient pretty quick. I don't ever shoot outside 40, so I didn't even try it out there. But for typical hunting scenarios it's pretty deadly. The shot below is one of my first outings from a tree stand at about 32 yards. Unmarked, so I didn't know the distance at the time, and at a tough angle. It's not hitting a nat's ass, but pretty much putting them where I want them to. We don't really start until late Oct., so I got some time to practice with it, but so far very impressed.


----------



## brendan's dad (Feb 21, 2013)

GaryinOK said:


> I just put one on my bow. I am not sure I am following when you say put in the time to be ready with it as I found it very simple and almost instinctual. I would say that at least for me it's a pure hunting sight. Can't see a lot of uses shooting spots or 3D. Not sure if it would even be allowed for 3D. I don't have a lot of use myself for target archery, so for my purposes it fit the bill. Within 40 yards I was pretty proficient pretty quick. I don't ever shoot outside 40, so I didn't even try it out there. But for typical hunting scenarios it's pretty deadly. The shot below is one of my first outings from a tree stand at about 32 yards. Unmarked, so I didn't know the distance at the time, and at a tough angle. It's not hitting a nat's ass, but pretty much putting them where I want them to. We don't really start until late Oct., so I got some time to practice with it, but so far very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 6223603


Time with the system equals confidence in it's ability. No different that converting a rifle from iron sights to scope. I want to have practice and confidence in the equipment I am using before shooting at a live animal; I think we all owe that to the animals we hunt.


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah I suppose. It's not really anything all that different than a pin sight. Just a different way of looking at the sight picture. It's still just a reference point. I was actually kind of blown away when I looked back at all the controversy surrounding this thing. When I got it I was like "what the heck is everybody arguing about" It's just a bow sight, but for hunting seems to be a pretty good one. I shoot recurve most of the time and sight off the arrow tip, so maybe I am more in-tune with referencing off arbitrary fixed references. For me anyway this thing was really easy to pick up and shoot almost out of the box. Not sure how much practice and confidence you are looking for, to each his own, but being only August you probably have plenty of time. No doubts I will have it in the stand this year. For hunting no going back.


----------



## acso14 (Feb 18, 2003)

I've been shooting one for the past several months, works as advertised. It will be going to the stand with me come season.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

poetic said:


> Here we go again.............
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


You have an issue with these threads, yet you still open it? And, not only do you open it , you take the time to put a pathetic (not poetic) post in the thread. Geesh.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poetic (Jul 30, 2013)

dhom said:


> You have an issue with these threads, yet you still open it? And, not only do you open it , you take the time to put a pathetic (not poetic) post in the thread. Geesh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha.... try again.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

There are many threads and hundreds of reviews...see our facebook sites. For some reason, so many on this forum sit back in their chair and throw stones at something many are enjoying. Its really pretty ridiculous. I have been a member for a long time, this site's crowd has changed. 

We have never paid anyone, not even myself (LOL)..I cut and paste reviews from facebook since so many shy away from AT for fear of ridicule. Try one, beat the snot out of it if you can, if you your not dazzled, send it back. It does do very well on any type of target but its purpose is to make ethical, double lung shots on game in 1/10th the time without movement of a rangefinder. It is 130yrs old technology, "stadiametric ranging" was invented in 1890 and used for the military up until Desert Storm to missle tanks and such. I did not know of it during my development but Im the first to use it in hunting/archery applications. Many can doubt it, but its 110yrs proven..

Aaron
>>>---------------->


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadiametric_rangefinding


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

kicker338 said:


> Yes I've shot with it
> No not hard to get used to it
> Yes worth the money
> Yes I'm going to hunt with it
> ...


Exactly what he said, except...

I have two of them.

Okay, I'll add... I was practicing with my broadhead bow at 80 yards and put 3/3 arrows in the circle of a 18-1 target. I mean... I've never done that good with pins. From 50-80, I do use the ticks rather than the V but that's fine with me. At those distances, I'm going to range and get every bit of information I can.


----------



## Frank Allnutt (Mar 29, 2017)

I am in West Virginia and use the EZV sight. I do not hunt targets or 3D as those suckers are tough to eat. I am strictly a hunter and will be using it this fall when I hunt Deer, Bear and Turkey. 

Does it take time to get used to: yes as does any any new sight or addition to you add to you bow. I have found like others have mentioned, that the more I use it the tighter my groups become. Remember I am a hunter not a target shooter so my goal is to harvest the animal in the most humane way possible. The EZV allows me to make double lung shots every time.

Frank


----------



## Thetodd (Feb 12, 2013)

I like the everloving crap out of mine. I can see my target with no blurs. It lets me relax without worrying about a pin and concentrate on form and target. Maybe it is using "old" technology but, its the first bow sight I have found like it. Not that its the first. Just first for me. I will use it this fall for hunting. Hopefully will kill a nice one.


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

if i new how i would put pics up,alas not tech savy....how ever ive been following this sight for awhile(on here)and have liked what others have been saying .i have been fighting
fuzzy pins for years and have tried but never been able to shoot with 2 eyes open and restricted field of view.and i believe all this has caused heart wrenching and stress full hunts
mixed with (heat of the moment) shots.on the game i have taken .enough so that i had said no more bow hunting after that year ,but friends keept saying dont worry you get over it.
just in the couple weeks im feeling so much more confadent that ill make a GOOD FIRST shot .NO MORE FOREST OF BLURRY PINS,FULL FIELD OF VEIW BECAUSE I CAN NOW USE 
2 EYES.it isint a "target" sight its a"hunting"sight and that is what im after during hunting season,for points i can use pins


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

NM_HighPlains said:


> Exactly what he said, except...
> 
> I have two of them.
> 
> Okay, I'll add... I was practicing with my broadhead bow at 80 yards and put 3/3 arrows in the circle of a 18-1 target. I mean... I've never done that good with pins. From 50-80, I do use the ticks rather than the V but that's fine with me. At those distances, I'm going to range and get every bit of information I can.


Wasn't going to post any more on this thread but seeing as it's staying pretty civil I guess i'le add a little more. Your doing just like me except 60 and out I use the marks. 50 and under the V. I've did a lot
of shooting out to 50yds.with the tick marks side but ignoring the marks and using the V for ranging. Bottom line is it's fast to V and shoot and shoot very accurate too. As far as how accurate the EZV
will shoot?? It shoots as accurate as you can aim. Was out in the woods yesterday where my long range is at, wanted to double check my broadheads out to 60yds. Results,30yds dead center,40, dead
center 50 same thing. Those were one shot ranges, at 60 I decided to shoot 2 broadheads, almost screwed up, the arrows were 1" apart both in a 2" bulls eye, don't get much better than that.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

kicker338 said:


> As far as how accurate the EZV
> will shoot?? It shoots as accurate as you can aim. Was out in the woods yesterday where my long range is at, wanted to double check my broadheads out to 60yds.


If we could post pictures, I have two photos that are useful. In one, I used the tick marks from 20-60 yards, 1 shot at each 10 yard increment. I have a nice group with the 60 a little low just because I was having trouble seeing the 3" bull accurately enough at 60 yards. In the second, I was practicing with broadheads at 80 yards and put 3 arrows in my Rinehart 18:1 target. That is as good as I've ever done with pins. 

I also found out that at 55 and 65 yards the 50/60 and 60/70 tick marks frame the top and brisket of my MacKenzie 3D deer. Between this and the V itself, I've got a nice little "square" that the deer body fits into. It's killer.


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know but I've found the tick marks were a distraction that kept me from using just the V. Once I had the right V in my setup I got rid of the tick marks and I shoot way way better with it. With them there I was using it as crutch to second guess myself. Going through the O'l "Ok its x yards, which pin" type of mind exercise. With just the V it seems more instinctual. Again I didn't get out to anything more than 40 yards, but I don't hunt at those distances.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

I know this much, bow sight companies won't be going out of business because of this technology. lol


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I turned my sight around yesterday and went "tickless" and I was pleasantly surprised how well I shot. Out of all the targets I shot I had one shot out of the kill zone and it was a spot target(another spot I centered). When I started concentrating more on the spot where I want to hit the more instinctive it became and the better I hit. I appreciate any input from other users and to the nay sayer"s too bad you feel the need to interject comments in a negative manner. Don't like it don't use it-great thing we have the right to choose.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm curious about the statement of using the EZV is 10x faster than ranging a target with a conventional rangefinder.
Since I've read many times that a rangefinder should be utilized beyond 40 yards with the EZV...does that indicate that the use of the EZV sight is 10x faster only on shots under 40?


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

NM_HighPlains said:


> If we could post pictures, I have two photos that are useful. In one, I used the tick marks from 20-60 yards, 1 shot at each 10 yard increment. I have a nice group with the 60 a little low just because I was having trouble seeing the 3" bull accurately enough at 60 yards. In the second, I was practicing with broadheads at 80 yards and put 3 arrows in my Rinehart 18:1 target. That is as good as I've ever done with pins.
> 
> I also found out that at 55 and 65 yards the 50/60 and 60/70 tick marks frame the top and brisket of my MacKenzie 3D deer. Between this and the V itself, I've got a nice little "square" that the deer body fits into. It's killer.


Interesting, never thought of trying that. Biggest problem we have here in Nth. Idaho is brush, not very often we get a shot over 50yds. with most being 40 and under. With that said I've chgd. the colors
on my tick marks, 20 and 30 are gray as most likely I wont use them, will use the V for ranging. 40, 50, and 60 marks are black, the ones most likely to be used. 70 and 80 are red, used for practice
only, I wont shoot at an animal over 60, my personal limit.


----------



## ganso14865 (Oct 4, 2016)

Has anyone mounted the housing on a different bracket?

Keep on Truckin


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

spike camp said:


> I'm curious about the statement of using the EZV is 10x faster than ranging a target with a conventional rangefinder.
> Since I've read many times that a rangefinder should be utilized beyond 40 yards with the EZV...does that indicate that the use of the EZV sight is 10x faster only on shots under 40?


Don't know where the 10x faster statement came from but it is noticeably faster. just watch the EZV vid. on the rolling target. You may not have the problem with brush like we do here in Nth Id.
It works a bit like this, see an elk close around the 30yd. or closer, count to 10 if you don't have an arrow at full draw or close to it, you won't get a shot because the elk will be gone. Had that
almost exact thing happen to me last season, elk was about 40yds. away, by the time I ranged him with my hand held finder, he was gone. Every time I use the V during practice I think of how
I could of got that elk.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

IClark said:


> I know this much, bow sight companies won't be going out of business because of this technology. lol


Sure won't, don't think anyone ever said it would, just gives a guy more than one choice, just like open sights and scopes do, just like compounds and trad. bows do, just like diff. broadheads do,
get the picture??


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

kicker338 said:


> Don't know where the 10x faster statement came from but it is noticeably faster.


From page 1: It does do very well on any type of target but its purpose is to make ethical, double lung shots on game in 1/10th the time without movement of a rangefinder.


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep got the pic.Lol I always have. Just love seeing guys all in a stew over some of the craziest stuff just because they're fanboys. It's called entertainment:yo:


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

ganso14865 said:


> Has anyone mounted the housing on a different bracket?
> 
> Keep on Truckin


It will fit on the Axcel Accutouch, but I didn't leave it on mine for long. The shaft is the same size as the X-41 shaft and it fit perfectly. I thought that having third axis and being able to go back and fourth was something I might like, but turns out the bracket that comes with the sight is pretty solid, and I didn't see a lot of use having that $200 sight body for nothing more than a mount for the EZV ring. Ended up selling the Axcel, and I have a simple five pin if I want to shoot spots. Besides I'm that guy that used to shoot with a match stick taped to the riser, so simple for me is way better.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

spike camp said:


> From page 1: It does do very well on any type of target but its purpose is to make ethical, double lung shots on game in 1/10th the time without movement of a rangefinder.


Yep a little hype there but also a little nit picking on the other side as well. This along with the statement by Aaron " center punch them every time " is plain and simple, called advertisement, watch TV
and you will se that about every 3mins. So lets break down the advertisement into real world reality. Take you bow, pin sight only no EZV, turn your back on your deer or elk target, close your eyes
walk away from your target arrow knocked, turn and fire within 5 seconds and hit the heart, lung area. I do it all the time.

Spike camp you and so many others are making a mountain out of a mole hill with this sight. Leave Aarons comments clear out of this, just read real life comments by us guys who have the sight,
it's just not that hard to get the results we are getting.


----------



## PSSandoval (Jul 30, 2015)

It's nice to see almost all positive posts about the EZV, I've had one for a while now and love shooting with it. Iwas having some vision issues and this sure beats pins, with a clarifier. Aaron and anyone who posts how good it is working for them get a ton of crap for it, but if it works use it, try it if you're not sure, money back guarantee, if you have no clue about it then shut up!!!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Aug 2, 2005)

I have one and it works for me, have shot with it all through the spring/summer. I wanted to give it a shot due to my eyes...always see a very blurry pin actually my one pin became 2 to 3 pins. After shooting with the V for a week or so I put back on my pin sight with intentions of returning the V but after a couple of days of shooting with the pin sight to give it a true shot I ended up taking off the sight and put the V back on. Granted at this time I still use the tics and Im fine with that for its familiar to me from having used this type of sight when on active duty.

I guess if that makes me a fan boy of the V then so be it...that just means Im no longer of a pin fan boy?


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow. this is getting good!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I promised to test it from the roof.
About 23 feet up and deer 30 yrds or so out..







I was a little shakey trying to balance myself on the peak of the roof.
Leaning forward on a pitch is unnerving but I managed to steady myself for 3 of the 4 shots.
I'd say that's a dead deer.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

spike camp said:


> I'm curious about the statement of using the EZV is 10x faster than ranging a target with a conventional rangefinder.
> Since I've read many times that a rangefinder should be utilized beyond 40 yards with the EZV...does that indicate that the use of the EZV sight is 10x faster only on shots under 40?


I've shot past 40 quite a bit. I'm not seeing the need for a rangefinder. 
Granted I would never take a shot that long in the past, but I could now.


----------



## frd567 (Jan 30, 2012)

I dont have one nor have I ever tried one but think it would be interesting to have a post season thread to see how the guys using them did and their real life expeariances under pressure. Just a thought.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

spike camp said:


> Since I've read many times that a rangefinder should be utilized beyond 40 yards with the EZV...


I use a RF on "long" shots but I don't HAVE to. All I've said is that, IF I CAN, I'd like to get as much information as possible on a long shot before deciding whether or not to take it. 60-70-80 yards is a long shot and to make the most ethical shot possible, I'd like to get as comfortable as possible on that shot. Thus, IF I CAN, I'm going to range it first. While practicing, I've been ranging shots greater than 40 so that I have confidence in my tick marks.... after all, what's the use of them if they aren't accurate, you know? But they ARE accurate, I've proven that during practice and so, if I get a 70 yard shot at the biggest muley I've ever seen in my life, I have confidence in my gear. Whether or not I actually take the shot will just depend, but I know my tick marks and my rangefinder agree That's all.

Below 40-ish, the V alone is plenty good enough. So's a single 30 yard pin, if you wanted to go that way. But, me, I really like not having a pin obscure my target.


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

frd567 said:


> I dont have one nor have I ever tried one but think it would be interesting to have a post season thread to see how the guys using them did and their real life expeariances under pressure. Just a thought.


For better or worse, I'll be chiming back in. I already have bad experience with pins under hunting field conditions, so I'm eager to see how the EZV works for me.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

IClark said:


> I know this much, bow sight companies won't be going out of business because of this technology. lol


Time will tell....how many guys still shoot 4" fletching....eVolution


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

spike camp said:


> I'm curious about the statement of using the EZV is 10x faster than ranging a target with a conventional rangefinder.
> Since I've read many times that a rangefinder should be utilized beyond 40 yards with the EZV...does that indicate that the use of the EZV sight is 10x faster only on shots under 40?


I absolutely range long distance shots...the V system will get you within 5% of the distance...better than most guess when heart pounding ex; 2yds at 40. This I hope is the majority of shots taken on game, it IS a close range sport. However, I hunt Spot n stalk in the Missouri Breaks, if conditions are perfect I have shot elk at 70yds but 5% is 3.5yds...too much at that distance, besides YOU HAVE TIME when he's that far, its not a shot I'd rush. When I'm bugling them in or rattling a buck or when antelope run 60mph to you, you'd better be at full draw..whack! Done deal! 50 and under, when you don't want to move for your rangefinder, or he's walking, I'm tracking him, at full draw, give a chirp to stop him..whack!

Thats what this video was all about...next is some hunting footage I hope.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EIFaH19ZZ4


----------



## IClark (Feb 12, 2013)

> Time will tell....how many guys still shoot 4" fletching....eVolution


Lol. You're right time will tell.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> whack! Done deal!





> whack!


\
Sounds easy
:wink:


----------



## Troy F (Oct 30, 2015)

ganso14865 said:


> I seen a lot of reviews on this sight. Most of them seem to be by the gentleman who invented it. The others seem to be paid advertisements.
> 
> Who has actually shot with it?
> Is it hard to get used to?
> ...


For those who have seen these video's, please disregard. They do answer the questions.

Ganso14865:
Not a paid reviewer, bought the 2 sights in these video's. 

It is:
Easy to get used to
I find it very, very, simple.
Cures Target Panic
On my 12 year old, trusty, switchback, waiting on a new bow to come in, will be on that one.
So, yes, worth the money.

This is my story:
I hunt all year long (mostly pigs because they are awesome test material and user friendly), anyway, I do reviews of products I like, for the heck of it. I us 3-D targets for a little practice. So, like a lot of people, I got to the point with pins, I was considering another pin sight, smaller pins, tiny pins, I mean I've got 2 sliders and converted to 1 pin. I was considering a sight pushing $200? What I had to square with? I was trying to cure the fact my brain doesn't like to cover up the target. It's called target panic. Especially hunting. Found the EZV, price is comparable to the real world sights out there and it isn't a pin sight. So, why not try something different? It's a heck of a lot of fun. Aaron has a money back guarantee, I haven't had to use that. Kids and beginners get the concept instantly.

Please email me if you have any questions. I'll help however I can. 
[email protected]

Again, for regular AT er's who've seen this. Disregard.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Crunch time is almost here. Mule deer season starts Fri and Elk on Sept 15th. I've been practicing with the EZV for almost 2 months now, on both of my Alphamax bows to distances of 80 yards. I've been sinking broadhead tipped arrows in the 10 ring of my 3D target and keeping them in the circle of the Rinehart 18:1 at the longer distances BUT.... at 60-80, it can be a little hard to see the target thru the V. So... .should I got back to pins? I decided to shoot my Vector Turbo today- it's loaded with an Axcel Armortech HD and is my NFAA outdoor bow- to revisit pins. I also decided to test my first shot, cold, at 70 yards, ranged. Got my spot, drew back, and.... wait.... I only have a 60 yard pin! I'm so used to using the 60-70-80 tick marks on the EZV that I totally forgot I only have a 60 yard pin. Hmmm.... okay, move up to 60. I quickly found that with the pin, I wobble more side to side AND I tend to shoot just a little low because I don't like having the pin obscure my target AND I have to watch that my non-dominant eye doesn't try to become dominant. I kept my shots in the 8-10-12 rings, but they weren't the groups I've been shooting with the EZV. Then I got my practice Alphamax out and shot the EZV again. At 60-70, I was sinking them in a nice round, centered group in the 10 ring and at 40-50 yards, it was almost like cheating. So, EZV it's gonna be.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

arrowm said:


> Time will tell....how many guys still shoot 4" fletching....eVolution


Count one here...for hunting anyway. AAE 3.87" offset 2 degrees. Only reason I got away from 4" vanes for competition was they got hammered. 3 to 5 people on one target, they got hammered. Years back I went to a two day Field Championship with 2 dozen arrows and went home with 4 good arrows.

There is no doubt the EZV sight works, but it's going to have a limited following because pins have proven great for hunting and target since forever. 

Bought a new Axion 3 pin sight a couple weeks ago, 3.87 AAE vanes and they seem to get the job done.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

How does this thing work on steep angles. Such as from a tree-stand on a hillside. When using a range finder the angle compensation can be off 5 to 7 yards in some instances. I know this isn't common but it does happen. The size of the target may be 42-43 yards, when it needs to be shot for 36-37 yards? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyh (Dec 22, 2008)

archer58 in pa said:


> I promised to test it from the roof.
> About 23 feet up and deer 30 yrds or so out..
> View attachment 6225075
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, we almost timed it perfect...just about out of "17's" and 2018's are in process. We may be out a few weeks in between, ugh.

The 2018 models will have slight changes with a lighter scope and full exposed bubble....anything else on the "short list"?

Aaron


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Slyder05 (May 7, 2017)

So I finally got home from work and got it dialed in and decided to swap the insert around. It's still a little weird for me but I'm getting there. I'm loving this sight. Here's my first 3 with no tick marks at different and unknown yardages









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

arrowm said:


> View attachment 6237627


Not sure I'd share that picture as a testament of accuracy...


----------



## Slyder05 (May 7, 2017)

maybe that's exactly where he aimed at

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

I did not look for or notice a shot location...the point of them sharing was his excitement for his love of bowhunting. He loves his gear and his sport. Isn't that what its all about?


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Im not a fan of quartering forward but....any angle is EZ


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Was out hunting the first 5 days of elk season here in Nth. Idaho, no luck way too hot and dry but did get to practice aiming at a moose. It was 61yds. from me checked with a hand held range finder,
checked the range with my ezv and it matched my hand held one perfectly. The moose stood there about 10 min. so had a lot of time to play with the ezv range finder, too bad I didn't have a tag LOL.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

My wife's teasing me....everyone sending in pics but me, LOL...Im with ya Kicker! 90* for opener, now pouring rain...they were screamin' this morning, hopefully soon!!

Good luck to all!!

Aaron
>>>----------------------->


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

arrowm said:


> My wife's teasing me....everyone sending in pics but me, LOL...Im with ya Kicker! 90* for opener, now pouring rain...they were screamin' this morning, hopefully soon!!
> 
> Good luck to all!!
> 
> ...


lucky you we are breaking records for no rain and the smoke was back today. Were supposed to get rain this nexy wk sure hope so.


----------



## fidman (Aug 3, 2017)

I have never used one, but there is a good article on them here.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I bought one because of my target panic.I just got it this week and hadnt installed it until tonight. Just so happens the last 3 days my tp has been better than its been in 15 years. I've been steady on the target and getting a smooth surprise release.. After it was about dark I put the ezv on. Measured the sight to get it close to where my pin was. 1st shot at 10 was in the center circle. 3 shots at 15, same thing.. 

I was extremely tired from shooting so much this afternoon, and admittedly should have quit sooner than I did. My shot wasn't as smooth at the end. Just including this so I nor others will prematurely judge the sight from this post.

As I said I was tired but for some reason I was holding low with the V, much like I always do with a pin (minus the last 3 days), now that being said my groups were surprisingly good for the first time shooting it. The shots were accurate considering I was shooting under porch light at the end, shooting back to about 25-28 yards. Not much worse than I could have done with my pins. I was not getting a great release, and if this continues next time I shoot I will take it off asap. However tonight I will give it a pass since my form was starting to break down prior to installing the sight. I guess I'm just trying to say I could feel my TP a little more tonight with the ezv than with my old pin sight.

(TP with me causes low hold)

A couple of things I initially didn't like:

1- to me the sight window is actually more closed off, right now I feel it's more open with pins

2- in extremely low light it is hard to see. I've always shot with both eyes open close to dark, and as long as I have a sight light on I can See both the target and the pin. This may be different for others as I'm somewhat left eye dominant and shooting right handed. I'm actually not sure I have a true dominant eye. Maybe this is why but with 2 eyes open it was just way to much going on for me to see through the peep, the v and pick out anything on the target. Once I turned my porch lights on it helped so I guess the issue is more how much light is on the target and not how much is on the Ezv.

A couple things I like
1- the sight seems to be well made
2- it did show potential to be accurate despite the vision problems I was having due to low light. 

It's way too early to tell if I'm gonna like it. I'll test it a little more tomorrow and continue to give updates. Just wanted to share a couple initial thoughts. 

Hope this wasn't too hard to read, thoughts are a little scattered tonight with a lot going on 


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmyers86 (May 20, 2014)

Is there a website to find more info on them or just YouTube?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Google venator ezv sight and go to their sight 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## fidman (Aug 3, 2017)

Rmyers86, I posted this in my earlier comment, follow this link for information on them. Once there, click on EZV sight on the right side of the page.


----------



## Shawn Mc (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I am in Australia and would like to give the EZV a try, we cant order from their website, does anyone know where i can order one of these, it has to be black and left handed. Your help will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Meat Missle said:


> I bought one because of my target panic.I just got it this week and hadnt installed it until tonight. Just so happens the last 3 days my tp has been better than its been in 15 years. I've been steady on the target and getting a smooth surprise release.. After it was about dark I put the ezv on. Measured the sight to get it close to where my pin was. 1st shot at 10 was in the center circle. 3 shots at 15, same thing..
> 
> I was extremely tired from shooting so much this afternoon, and admittedly should have quit sooner than I did. My shot wasn't as smooth at the end. Just including this so I nor others will prematurely judge the sight from this post.
> 
> ...


Got to spend a little more time with the ezv this afternoon.

The first pic is my 2nd round of arrows with this sight at 25 yards just trying to get used to it. Had 1 flyer, 

2nd pic is my third round of arrows, also at 25 yards. Busted one arrow, the bushings didn't do any good..

I didn't make any windage or elevation changes, just shot it where I left it the other night trying to get a feel for it









Now I do have a few more takeaways after using this site for the afternoon. After about 4 to 5 rounds I flipped the V to shoot without the tick marks... This was much much better for me and my aiming process.. Next, I started walking to different distances and shooting arrows to test out the yardage adjustment of the V. I can tell you this thing is accurate, more so than I ever thought. 

I carried a range finder, made my shot, then ranged to see the distance. First few rounds the closest shot was 31 and the farthest was 45. 4 of 5 arrows were in the center circle with only 1 hitting low and right out of the circle by about 4 inches. I also ended up busting another arrow at 41 yards. Just about every round I shot I would put 4 of 5, or 5 of 6 in the center circle. And mostly the arrows were touching. Inside of 30 yards I couldn't shoot without smacking arrows every time.. I'm very impressed with the accuracy of this thing.. Keep in mind I am one who has battled TP for a while so I'm no perfect shot by any means.

Now I can't post adding a few concerns. One of which almost ensures that I will not be hunting with this site. 

1- If you read my first night's review you saw that I have an eye dominance issue. I cannot shoot this thing with 2 eyes open. Occasionally my eyes would focus where I could see the target and the V, but 9 times out of 10 I could see the target but there is so much going on through my peep that the V was extremely blurry, like it fuzzed into about 3 Vs in my sight window. Close 1 eye and it's clear as a bell. There is just something about having to see through the peep and the 2nd V window that does not jive with my eyes.. I know this is likely a me issue and not a sight issue but it's almost a deal breaker for me when hunting bc of low light situations and needing both eyes open. It cleared up slightly when I flipped it and got rid of all those tick marks, but still well below satisfactory. The 2 sides of the V with the tick marks made it about impossible for me. 

2. Also a me issue but this thing does not help my target panic. I freeze low and have to fight it, more so than I have with a pin lately. I finally got to where I was shooting very accurately for me but it was not with a gradual release, it was more me putting the circle in the V pretty quickly and pulling the trigger. In my experience TP comes in many different forms and different things work for different people but for me this is definitely no instant fix. I think I could improve it but I feel myself wanting to fire all at once rather than producing a gradual pull that results in a fire. Your mileage may very with this point just sharing my experience. 

For me this thing is surprisingly accurate but because of my vision and TP I'm not ready to take it to the woods over my pins... Of course its really only day 1 with the thing... 

My plan is to have my dad shoot it tomorrow and test it, he has older eyes and struggles with being far sighted but he doesn't have the eye dominance issue 


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Meat Missle, I can appreciate the fact that you are just sharing your experience, but to be perfectly frank you don't have any yet. Shooting the V is actually pretty close to what shooting instinctual would be with a traditional bow. Instinctive shooters don't deal with Target panic because they basically go from looking at what they want to hit to arrow release in one fluid motion. This sight and its concept is very similar, and like learning to shoot instinctive it takes a lot of time and practice. If you've not shot instinctively your not going to pick this thing up in a single day and start driving nails. In fact driving nails is not really even the goal with this thing. Despite how they market it, it's not a sight for shooting spots. It's a hunting sight and is built to get an arrow into the vitals. Left, right, high or low who cares as long as its within the pie plate. When I shoot mine, and granted I have been shooting a recurve instinctively since I was 12, I shoot with both eyes open and I barely see the V. Both eyes on what it is that I want to hit. The V is in my peripheral vision but I am not focused on it. Mussel memory and hand eye coordination take over and V gives them a reference. It's actually pretty darn deadly, and so far I am a pretty big fan.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess we will just have to disagree on most of what you said in your post. I don't mean this with any disrespect but just stating my point. Based off of the many many threads I have read with on the Ezv many archers who are interested in it do have questions and concerns regarding the sight so I was sharing my thoughts. Many of which don't align with yours at all.

1. Am am familiar with traditional equipment and shooting instinctually. The V has 2 reference points that must be aligned, it's not the same. I can also tell you that the most accurate traditional shooters aren't shooting on pure instinct. There are several different methods that replace the sight. Many of the best gap shoot, some use other forms of reference based on the riser or arrow and some walk the string. Watch the Olympics, most hold and aim

If you think it's all instinct the take your insert out and post us some videos of how well you shoot. 

2. If you actually took time to read my post you would have noticed that none of my complaints were about the accuracy of the sight. I clearly stated that the accuracy was what I was most impressed by

However I would like to take a poll of people who hunt and see who is satisfied with keeping it in a pie plate. We are not shooting Jennings gale force bows with metal pins anymore. We expect more.

3. The complaints that I have were personal. It's an eye dominance issue, that's not something you can get used to with time. If you cannot see the sight, you could practice for the next 10 years and it's still not going to be any better. I'm a right-handed shooter and not right eye dominant, the V does not show up when I shoot with both eyes open. It's just not there. Half of it shows up, and I can see that half in 3 different places.

4. I never said the sight wouldn't work for others, I actually said the opposite. Just because it works for you doesn't mean it does for me. I was impressed with certain aspects. And I'm glad you like yours, I paid good money for this sight and wanted it to be for me. It's just not, and that's ok too. I still may keep it and test some 3d with it, but when the buck of a lifetime comes out at last light I don't trust it yet 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryinOK (Apr 3, 2007)

Meat Missle said:


> I guess we will just have to disagree on most of what you said in your post. I don't mean this with any disrespect but just stating my point. Based off of the many many threads I have read with on the Ezv many archers who are interested in it do have questions and concerns regarding the sight so I was sharing my thoughts. Many of which don't align with yours at all.
> 
> 1. Am am familiar with traditional equipment and shooting instinctually. The V has 2 reference points that must be aligned, it's not the same. I can also tell you that the most accurate traditional shooters aren't shooting on pure instinct. There are several different methods that replace the sight. Many of the best gap shoot, some use other forms of reference based on the riser or arrow and some walk the string. Watch the Olympics, most hold and aim
> 
> ...


All I was trying to get across to you was first, if you are looking for nats ass accuracy shooting spots this aint it, it's a hunting sight pure and simple. Second if you have only given this a day to come to the conclusion that it's not for you, you have not done it justice. 

As far as traditional shooting I can tell you as somebody who hunts with a recurve about 90% of the time, traditional spot shooters may indeed gap or string walk, but you won't find a lot of hunters doing that. Just mentioning the Olympics kinda proves my point. They don't kill anything in the Olympics, so I am sure they do hold and aim. Spot shooting is not what this is for so you got to break out of that mindset. On the, V it is not two references points its one. If you are trying to aim the left and then aim the right your doing it wrong. Think of it as a wedge. Bring it up and wedge the vitals in there. Its creating a sight picture that your eye and brain remember and can recreate, and do so quickly. I don't aim it I point it, and because of that I don't need to see it all that well, and I don't have any issues with target panic. Much like with my recurve, I just know what the sight picture is supposed to look like and I do that. Your brain wants to make it look like its supposed to and it does that with repetition. But you are never going to see that in a day, especially if your shooting it like a pin sight. 

On your issues with the pie plate I am not really sure what this "more" is. Again that seems to be a target shooter machismo archery range concept. A four inch group is fantastic by me if I can do it every time I pick up the bow. I want a kill shot, every time from every angle. I could care less where it hits left or right as long as I take out a lung. I'm not looking for groups, at least not tight ones. 

On the eye dominance I don't know what to tell you on that it's not an issue I deal with. I guess what I was trying to get across to you is I barely see my V when I shoot. If I shoot one eye open I can focus on the V, but with both eyes open I can see it but in my peripheral vision. I don't use a Peep either so I am probably exception here. With a peep I had to learn to look past the V. Without I don't need to do that. It was weird at first, but once I got use to it was like a blindfold was taken off. I can look at what I want to shoot rather than a sight pin.

Anyway take it for what you will. I would hope that since you spent the money you would keep it and you might find you like it. At least for me its an entirely different way of looking at shooting, and I am happy with the switch.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I think that's where the disconnect is between what you and I are saying. I like the sight, it's genius as far as judging yardage and to be quite honest I have been gnats behind accurate with it. Just as accurate as pins. Again I have no problem with the accuracy, I literally busted 2 arrows yesterday, not nocks, but ruined carbon shafts. I don't know why you keep mentioning that. 

I just simply can't see the thing with 2 eyes open. I can't wedge anything in the V because the V doesn't exist then. I only see the left side of the V, and I see 3 of them..

I think the big difference is you aren't using a peep. 

And it does have 2 reference points, cut one side of the V off of 1 of your extra inserts. I promise you won't be accurate past 25 or 30 yards

I'm not a dot shooter, I'm a pure hunter and that's about all I've done since my first bow kill 22 years ago. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

Shot this thing again before dark, the accuracy is one thing I don't question at all now. It's true you don't have to worry about yardage, that part of it is amazing. First 5 arrows from 25-38 all would have been inside a tennis ball and I never once thought about yardage.

Maybe I'll try a bigger peep to help with the vision part 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Meat Missle said:


> Shot this thing again before dark, the accuracy is one thing I don't question at all now. It's true you don't have to worry about yardage, that part of it is amazing. First 5 arrows from 25-38 all would have been inside a tennis ball and I never once thought about yardage.
> 
> Maybe I'll try a bigger peep to help with the vision part
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Meat Missle,

Im glad your giving it a fair shot, pun intended...Ive shot pins for 38 yrs, I built this thing and even I, knowing the math was solid, had to invest a little time "re-programming" my mind but the rewards are far worth the effort. Randomly walking around the yard shooting and stacking them in a 3" group will ensure no opportunity slips away in the woods. Ranging, setting a sight, drawing and shooting quarter size groups is awesome, if Mr. Big will give you 30 seconds..in my 39yrs of bowhunting, he rarely did. As you have already experienced, it is very capable of destroying arrows, just takes a few days to build trust in something new, it only gets better...hang in there! You are nearly EZV Jedi! 
Good hunting, which ever you decide to take to the woods...
Im not sure how you were shooting a peep, both eyes open, but not with your dominant eye in the past...I slightly close my left at the last second..


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought I'd chime in again.
i've spent a lot of time shooting with the EZV on my hunting bow. I have to say that this sight has given
my distance anxiety a break. Glad to see and read others success with it.
I can't wait to aim at a real deer.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

arrowm said:


> Meat Missle,
> 
> Im glad your giving it a fair shot, pun intended...Ive shot pins for 38 yrs, I built this thing and even I, knowing the math was solid, had to invest a little time "re-programming" my mind but the rewards are far worth the effort. Randomly walking around the yard shooting and stacking them in a 3" group will ensure no opportunity slips away in the woods. Ranging, setting a sight, drawing and shooting quarter size groups is awesome, if Mr. Big will give you 30 seconds..in my 39yrs of bowhunting, he rarely did. As you have already experienced, it is very capable of destroying arrows, just takes a few days to build trust in something new, it only gets better...hang in there! You are nearly EZV Jedi!
> Good hunting, which ever you decide to take to the woods...
> Im not sure how you were shooting a peep, both eyes open, but not with your dominant eye in the past...I slightly close my left at the last second..


The accuracy without having to know yardage really is impressive. I can walk all around and be accurate. That part has been an easy transition, and pretty much just natural. I still have the occasional flyer when shooting at circles bc of framing it wrong but that's usually when my focus goes to the inner circle not the one that I should framing.

With the eye dominance issue Im really close to the 1 percent that does not have a dominant eye. If I do is a very weak dominance on the left side. If I do the eye dominance test where I point, I see 2 fingers side by side that both appear about the same. With the circle I go the left eye slightly more but will take it to both 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

So for a one eyed shooter these would be non issues?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I shoot one eyed.


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

V-STROM 650 said:


> So for a one eyed shooter these would be non issues?


Yes when I'm shooting with 1 eye I have a clear sight picture and everything has been pretty easy and smooth

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

frd567 said:


> I dont have one nor have I ever tried one but think it would be interesting to have a post season thread to see how the guys using them did and their real life expeariances under pressure. Just a thought.


Well, here we go.... I hunted elk for 7 day here in New Mexico. On the first day, I turned down a 6x6 bull in a pond at 50 yards because I wanted to hunt some more. On day 7, with time getting short and me getting tired, I arrowed this little freak-antler at 26 yards after _barely_ missing a 5x5 at 60 yards just two hours prior. Let's deal with the 5x5 first:

My shot was 60 yards at a 35 deg downhill angle (according to Leupold RF on BOW). The sun was hard at my back and the bull was below me in deep shadow. When I came to full draw, I could not see the bull very well thru my V (it's a small V at 60 yards!). However, with the Axcel Armortech HD that I've won 2 NM State NFAA championships with, there plenty of times when the sun would be directly behind me and blocked by my head or a tree and I couldn't see my pins, even with a light. The difference here is that I _could_ see the bull on either side of the "V". So, I put the 60 yard tick in his middle, balanced the _outside_ of the V in his body, and let it fly. i watched my Lumenock sail thru the air in ultra-slow motion, going!!!, going!!! and.... miss. RIGHT OVER his back- I mean 1" over- and bury itself in the dirt. The bull kept right on feeding. 

Honestly, I was nervous. I'd already let down once when the bull turned away. He turned back and I rushed the shot just a little. My son, standing next to me said I didn't anchor well. The bull then fed behind a tree and I shifted position. He stayed behind the tree and then... gone, taking another smaller bull with him. 

After we climbed down to retrieve my $30 arrow ($10 for the arrow, $10 for the Slick Trick, $10 for the Lumenock...) and climbed back up, we decided to go ahead and check more of the rimrock. We walked about 200 yards, my son stepped out to check, I stepped out, and from the corner of my eye, I saw him recoil back. He motioned "4x4, right THERE". I scooted into position, ranged him at 26 yards, and then waited until he stood up. While waiting, I took some deep breaths, said a little prayer, and just relaxed. When the bull stood up, I bracketed his body in the V and let her rip. Nothing was slow motion this time! The arrow went THWACK and I saw it about 1/2 buried as the bull tore out of the trees, taking a bigger unseen 5x5 with him. When he cleared the trees, he started fishtailing and then piled into a juniper, reared back, fell over, and didn't move again. 

On the whole, I was very pleased with the EZV. Yes, I missed that one shot, but I've missed many more with pins. I was perfectly lined up with the heart, just shot a little high. OH.... and I have NOT been practicing with the Lumenoks. They came in last week, I put them on, took a couple of shots at 50, hit, called it good, and went hunting. But, maybe, just maybe, that little extra weight on the tail flattened my trajectory at longer distances, esp when combined with the hard downhill angle (that I didn't compensate enough for)? Yes, I ranged both bulls but I said from the start that I would do that, always, if I could. It would be dumb not to. When the moment came, though, the V centered itself, my eyes didn't cross, and it was a fast, natural shot. Shot took out 1 lung and clipped the bottom of the heart. It came 1" shy of pass-thru after cutting thru 1/4 a rib. 

Stuff: 2009 Hoyt Alphamax 32, 62#, Gold Tip 400 XT Hunter, Slick Trick Mag, EZV sight, B-stinger, Spot Hogg Whippersnapper 3-finger open.


----------



## fidman (Aug 3, 2017)

This is actually the accurate link for EZV sights that I meant to post earlier in the thread.

http://compoundbowsights.com/category/ezv-bow-sight/


----------



## Slyder05 (May 7, 2017)

Anyone tried to paint the insert to a different color? Was thinking about trying to get it a bright red instead of lime. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I wondered how it would be in a dif color. Maybe color one of the extra inserts and test it 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

I think if you give Aaron a call he can make any color you would like I have seen them in different colors in the earlier stages.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations, *NM HighPlains*!
Fine eating bull, and a that freak skull is going to make a gnarly-cool Euro mount!

Looks like his skull plate might had been busted up before those antlers grew?


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

KRONIIK said:


> Congratulations, *NM HighPlains*!
> Fine eating bull, and a that  freak skull is going to make a gnarly-cool Euro mount!
> 
> Looks like his skull plate might had been busted up before those antlers grew?



Thanks! Best part? I spent all 7 days hunting with my 13 year old son and we called 3 bulls in, just couldn't get shots. He actually found this bull for me and was instrumental in getting him to stand up so I could make the shot. This is my first bow-killed elk, too. I have a bad hearing loss and can't hear them bugle unless they're right on top of me. My son was crucial to our calling success, even though the actual kill was ambush. He had a blast and is ready to go next year. 

The one horn is leaving the skull straight out. I do intend to do a skull mount on it. My goal was to take either a really big bull- the pond 6x6 was not such a creature, just a nice 6x6- or a cow/small bull for eating. I'm happy.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

NM_HighPlains said:


> Thanks! Best part?
> ...snip.... I'm happy.


Well, I would be too. 
What a great story!


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrads EZV Jedi Jesse Stovall, Belgrade, MT!!! He does it again! EZV animal #5

#loVemyEZV


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

The more reviews I read/see about this sight, the more I think I'm going to give it a shot. I hate pins and shoot my Axcel with just the circle/X insert. If this can get me out to 80 for practice and keep my from needing to range my shots on animals then I will have found the perfect sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

Ryjax said:


> The more reviews I read/see about this sight, the more I think I'm going to give it a shot. I hate pins and shoot my Axcel with just the circle/X insert. If this can get me out to 80 for practice and *keep my from needing to range my shots on animals then I will have found the perfect sight*


Every time I've said something about this sight, I say that I still range if I can. It's not going to make you a magical shooter from 60-80 because the margin for error at those distances is much greater, no matter what sight you use. From 10-50, though..... I'm still not going to say it's magical, but you can see it from there. 

The biggest advantage of it, IMHO, is the ability to see "thru" the sight at the target, rather than having the target blocked by a pin. That's a total game changer for me, personally, individually.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

NM_HighPlains said:


> Every time I've said something about this sight, I say that I still range if I can. It's not going to make you a magical shooter from 60-80 because the margin for error at those distances is much greater, no matter what sight you use. From 10-50, though..... I'm still not going to say it's magical, but you can see it from there.
> 
> The biggest advantage of it, IMHO, is the ability to see "thru" the sight at the target, rather than having the target blocked by a pin. That's a total game changer for me, personally, individually.


Lol nothing will make you a magical shooter, but I do well at 80 with my current set up. I just like to practice at longer ranges and still have a "pin" for that range. That way I can make sure I'm consistently looking at the same picture. 
10-40 is where 99.9% of my shots are at live game. I've only went beyond 40 twice ever, so I think this sight might be awesome for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Ryjax said:


> Lol nothing will make you a magical shooter, but I do well at 80 with my current set up. I just like to practice at longer ranges and still have a "pin" for that range. That way I can make sure I'm consistently looking at the same picture.
> 10-40 is where 99.9% of my shots are at live game. I've only went beyond 40 twice ever, so I think this sight might be awesome for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats the key...I love dialing in and hitting targets far away..."archery" BUT 99% of all my hunting shots are under 50, thats half the game, and 5 Booners escaped me over the years, over and under, between 35 and 50yds..a 2" margin (5%) in the middle of their chest would've changed the story. You can still shoot 50-80 "as a pin sight" and do it better with an open view but under 50, its a killing machine...

Good hunting
Aaron
>>>------------>


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

All creatures big and small...EZV can do them all...sent from Cody Bowman


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

More fun...


----------

